# Wood Chips for (Gas, Charcoal, Electric) is there a difference?



## capman1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi Everyone.

My smoker is a Masterbuilt Digital Electric Smokehouse 30".  I went to Lowes to buy wood chips and all they had was Cowboy brand woodchips.  I grabbed a few bags of varying wood types to experiment with different flavors.  When I got home, I noticed that the bags said for use in gas and charcoal grills.  See link.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_158798-37442-82002_?PL=1&productId=1038169

Is this going to be a problem for my smoker?  Will these work or should I return them?  Also... Has anyone ever used this brand before and what was your take on them.

Thanks for any information or advice fellow smokers.

Matt


----------



## daveomak (Dec 6, 2013)

I think all wood is the same..   apple is apple etc...  there may be a difference in the size of the chips that may work better in different smokers....   I use Big Chief wood chips in my MES and they work OK....  I have even used wood chips in the AMNPS smoke generator..  they work marginally well if they are dried very dry...    
Give them a try....  use a small amount, like a 1/4 cup at a time so they don't burst into flame....   chips will burn under the right conditions where sawdust will usually smolder...   

Dave


----------

